# M-Audio Delta 1010LT Jumper Settings



## uberfag (Jul 12, 2005)

I ordered the mentioned sound card recently and have been reading the manual to keep me busy until it comes when I could try it. I purchased the sound card to receive my condensers (MXL 990/991 Set) and serve as an A/D device. The condensers require phantom power (obviously!), so I purchased a phantom power device (ARTcessories Phantom II) to power the mics. Okay, with this background in mind, here's my question. I read (in the sound card manual) that the jumpers can be set for either line levels or mic levels, but the manual for the sound card is rather confusing, even contradicting itself at times (M-Audio Delta 1010LT Manual, jumpers p.7 of manual). My phantom power has a balanced output (XLR); it is to my understanding that the jumpers should be set for an operating line level for the phantom power (seems as if my question is answered, but then the guide also says: "...one for a microphone line level compatible with low impedance dynamic microphones (those that do not require phantom power, such as condenser microphones)"...condenser microphones DON'T require phantom power? Yeah, right. It does however, suggest this setting for a pre amp or dynamic processer; would phantom power be along these lines of an external hardware source as well?). I just need some clarification so that I set my card up properly. Many thanks for anyone's help!


----------



## uberfag (Jul 12, 2005)

*emailed tech support -> resolved*

whomever it may concern, I emailed tech support, and the exact, verbatim reply was "the default setting [mic line level] would be the correct one for your setup"


----------

